# Savannah's Crunchy Cherry Goo



## crewsk (May 4, 2005)

I couldn't decide what to call this & since Savannah helped out a lot, I named it after her(if anyone can come up witha better name, please post it ). I just really wanted something rich & gooey today & this seemed like it would work. It's in the oven now & I can't wait to try it!! It smells wonderful!

1(21oz) can cherry pie filling
1(14oz) can sweetened condensed milk
chopped nuts
2pkgs. maple & brown sugar instant oatmeal
3/4 stick butter or margarine, softened

In a 10 inch pie plate, layer pie filling, sweetened condensed milk, & enough chopped nuts to cover surface. Combine butter & oatmeal in a small bowl, mixing well with a fork. Sprinkle mixture over nuts. Bake in 375F oven for 30 minutes or until hot & bubbly. Serve warm with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## GB (May 4, 2005)

You have some very talented kids Crewsk! I can see it now, in 15 years, a restaurant named Savannah and TC's. They will be the sibling chefs extrodinaire   You must be very proud of them both.

Please tell Savannah that her recipe sounds so yummy!!!


----------



## crewsk (May 4, 2005)

Thanks GB, I will!  It's funny, Monday afternoon in the car, they were talking about opening a resturant when they grow up & TC said that Savannah & I would cook, Daddy would clean, Papa would build it for them & he would take care of the money & making sure everyone liked the food.


----------



## GB (May 4, 2005)

LOL that is very cute! I am sure Daddy is excited to do the cleaning  

What would Mommys job be? Taste tester maybe?


----------



## crewsk (May 4, 2005)

Well, Daddy cleans more than I do as it is(I hate cleaning when I don't have to)& think TC was trying to drop a hint! 

He said I would help Savannah cook. I took that as a big compliment!! But taste tester sounds perfect to me!


----------



## middie (May 4, 2005)

crewsk let us know how it turns out because it's sounds really really good. i could go for something gooey too lol.


----------



## crewsk (May 4, 2005)

Middie, it turned out great! Very, very rich with a scoop of ice cream. The top didn't get as crunchy as I had hoped it would but the nuts made up for that.


----------



## Ruth (May 4, 2005)

You're in South Carolina which is east coast time, right? And you posted this at 9:30am? Does this mean you were having Savannah's Crunchy Cherry Goo for breakfast?!? 

Boy, I wish I had you as a mom when I was growing up!  

Did your kids spend the rest of the morning on a sugar rush?


----------



## crewsk (May 4, 2005)

Yeah Ruth, it was around 9:30 this morning. We have breakfast really early so this was a mid morning snack for me & Savannah.  TC's at school so he won't get any until tonight, if he'll even eat it. He dosen't like cherries. 



> Boy, I wish I had you as a mom when I was growing up!


 
Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## PA Baker (May 4, 2005)

That sounds great, crewsk, especially with the vanilla ice cream!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 4, 2005)

What you made is a modified cherry crisp.  So call it Savanah's Cherry Crisp.  To get the topping to become more crispy, you have to add some flour, to combine with the fat and oatmeal.  The texture is right when the topping looks like it is made of small pebbles.  The starch and gluten from the flour hold everything together.  Bake in a 425 degree oven.

Another ooey-gooey delight is made by pouring cherry pie filling into a rectangular cake pan, spreading an uncooked yellow cake mix over the top, sprinkling on chopped walnuts, and then drizzling a stick of melted butter over the top, as evenly as possible.  Just stick it in a 400 degree oven until the top browns just lightly, about 40 minutes, and serve with ice cream, or all by itself.  That one is called "Dump Cake".  And you can change the pie filling and cake mix flavor.  I personally love apple, with a spice-cake on top.  Add fresh whipped cream and you're serving up a fond memory from when I could enjoy such things (still can, but rarely and in very small pieces).

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## crewsk (May 5, 2005)

Thanks Goodweed!!


----------

